# Internet verbindung Win CE5



## j_poool (19 September 2011)

Hallo!
Kurze frage: ist es möglich eine Internetverbindung aufzubauen und auf win Win CE 5 Betriebssystem zuzugreifen mit ein Programm wie VNC?

Kann mir bitte Tips geben wie ich auf mein Touchpanel und deren Visu über Internet zugreifen kann?

Tänx!!!


----------



## kassla (26 September 2011)

Hallo,

wir machen's mit einem VNC-Server von EFON, den wir am Panel installieren. Dieser funktioniert jedoch nur für folgende Panels mit Win CE 5.0:
- Mobile Panel 277, 
- MP 277 8" Touch, 
- MP 277 10" Touch, 
- MP 277 8" Key, 
- MP 277 10" Key, 
- MP 277 8" Touch (STN), 
- MP 377 12" Key, 
- MP 377 12" Touch, 
- MP 377 15" Touch, 
- MP 377 19" Touch 

Files und Anleitung findest du im Anhang.

Ich bräuchte einen VNC-Server für die neuen Compact-Panels mit Win CE 6.0. Kann hierfür jemand helfen???


----------



## Klärmolch (27 September 2011)

Hi,
ist der frei oder kostenpflichtig?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## j_poool (27 September 2011)

Hello!
Probier mal mit Remote Acess Viewer, lokal kann man zugreifen, mit eine fixe IP-Adresse am Router kann man sicher auch über Internet zugreifen.

Diese Software ist eigentlich für Beijer Panels bestimmt, kann nicht sagen ob man auch auf andere Panels zugreifen kann.

Anhang anzeigen efonvnc_v4.3_wce5x_armv4i.zip


----------

